# Clown Loach with dark eyes



## DJBLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a new clown loach that I spotted dark eyes, (which have been a bad sign in the past) so I set up my hospital tank, put it in there and pretty soon I see that it's eyes are perfectly clear and healthy looking. Am I missing something here? Did I need to isolate this fish or do the eyes sometimes look all dark at times and clear at others?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you mean cloudy eyes?


----------



## DJBLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

Not in the way cloudy eye usually looks, like somewhat of a pearl like gravy. Just dark like the pupils were dilated. Now they are very healthy looking with that nice gold iris with normal pupil.


----------



## DJBLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

That's it. I'm calling it. Fit as a fiddle. I think I'm just paranoid and skittish after my last bout with a parasite.


----------

